

The Education Myth - Thimothy
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/education-economic-growth-by-ricardo-hausmann-2015-05#dKLDttg8lyoy8CX0.99

======
thomasfl
Good developers often tend to be good because they've got no formal education,
not despite a formal education. I've got a master in computer science myself,
but have more respect for good programing skills than formal education.

